# Duck hunting 10 thousand islands



## kubackdylan (Feb 19, 2014)

Good morning everyone, was headed out to port of isles ramp to fish when I noticed a lot of duck hunters on the way. Anyone interested in a plus 1 LOL. Or just some advice would be nice.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

The 10k Wildlife Refuge has gotten so busy the last few years.. I no longer hunt it. People sitting out there blowing Mallard calls and Tik Toking all morning. Be better off just sitting on 41 and pecking them off from your truck lol


----------



## kubackdylan (Feb 19, 2014)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> The 10k Wildlife Refuge has gotten so busy the last few years.. I no longer hunt it. People sitting out there blowing Mallard calls and Tik Toking all morning. Be better off just sitting on 41 and pecking them off from your truck lol


Lol seemed like it


----------



## Alex M (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a place in port of the islands and just saw some folks going as well. Been coming here for many years even before my place but never thought to duck hunt here. Are there any special rules for hunting POI?


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Not sure where your going to try and hunt in POI, the hunters/rigs you see on the side of the road are hunting within the 10,000 Islands National Wildlife Refuge.


----------



## kubackdylan (Feb 19, 2014)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Not sure where your going to try and hunt in POI, the hunters/rigs you see on the side of the road are hunting within the 10,000 Islands National Wildlife Refuge.


That’s what I mean does anyone know where the refuge starts and finishes?


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Are you local? DM me if you want some info.


----------



## Alex M (Sep 14, 2015)

kubackdylan said:


> That’s what I mean does anyone know where the refuge starts and finishes?


It shows the boundaries on the OnX app if you have it.


----------

